# Anybody going to the Off Lead Golden Retriever meetup in Leesburg?



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

Bumping up to see if anyone is coming tomorrow.


----------



## Portia1224 (May 26, 2011)

Willow and I will be unless the weather's terrible.


----------

